# Baby Endlers



## kev88 (9 Aug 2011)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone kept any endlers...? if so how many did yours give birth too? My Endler gave birth the first time to 2. Now two weeks later it dropped another 10-11! Am happy as the daddy is a rare skin snake/tiger however if mama keeps popping i wont have any space to see them grow! lol


----------



## Tom (9 Aug 2011)

It is normal for them to have more at a time as they get older, and they will keep popping every few weeks!


----------



## kev88 (9 Aug 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> It is normal for them to have more at a time as they get older, and they will keep popping every few weeks!



every few weeks! i dont think i have the space for that! might pop one out but dont want mama to eat kids! will the male eat babies?


----------



## Tom (9 Aug 2011)

Possiblywhen they're very small


----------



## kev88 (9 Aug 2011)

Ah ok i shall let them grow bigger before i seperate the pair. Want to see if i have any special special babies before i sell them off.


----------



## Mxx (10 Sep 2011)

Endlers are specifically known for not eating their fry, in constrast to other livebearers. So if it becomes a problem you either need to separate the sexes or other fish in the tank which will keep things in check...


----------



## fishfingers (10 Sep 2011)

baby endlers are so cute well done on bud sounds like you will need a biger tank soon


----------



## kev88 (15 Sep 2011)

Looking to sell tehm I think


----------



## Sentral (17 Sep 2011)

I'd love some, what's the snakeskin variety  look like?


----------



## kev88 (18 Sep 2011)

Sentral said:
			
		

> I'd love some, what's the snakeskin variety  look like?



there are some photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kev88/sets/


----------

